
US National Park Service Forced to Cease Use of Twitter Until Further Notice - dpflan
http://gizmodo.com/national-park-service-banned-from-tweeting-after-anti-t-1791449526
======
waterphone
A few thoughts:

The National Mall is an NPS property, so it makes sense at one level that they
would tweet photos of it relative to the inauguration.

This particular comparison, however valid it may be, does carry political
connotations, however, and government agencies should present a more
politically neutral tone. They represent all of us, not just a particular
party.

A blanket ban for even just one agency, let alone every agency under the
Department of the Interior posting on Twitter is ridiculous overkill for
something like this. The person who posted it should get be reprimanded if it
was deliberate, or even be fired under certain circumstances, but banning the
entire agency from using Twitter is absurd, especially when federal land
management agencies often use Twitter as one means of communicating hazardous
conditions and closures to the public.

~~~
LyndsySimon
> A blanket ban for even just one agency, let alone every agency under the
> Department of the Interior posting on Twitter is ridiculous overkill for
> something like this.

It doesn't sound as if it's permanent, it said additional communication should
be expected next week. It's Friday.

~~~
noobermin
What if they need to send a message today or tomorrow? There is a sizeable
march on DC today on the Mall.

------
benjohnson
A national Park Service RSS feed would be a better use of taxpayer money than
validating a single propitiatory commercial messing app.

~~~
vivekd
Gotta go where the people are. Most Americans are on twitter. I don't think a
National Parks RSS feed would get anywhere near that amount of viewership

~~~
forthefuture
While most Americans know what Twitter is, less than a quarter use it.
Facebook would be a better bet for reach.

------
synicalx
One thing that bothers me about the 2017 photo is I've seen heaps of others
from the same day and it looked like there were heaps of people - not as many
as Obama but way way more than what's shown in the picture.

So is it just from earlier in the day or something?

------
waterphone
Nitpick: It's the National Park Service, not Parks.

~~~
dpflan
Thanks. I've fixed the typo.

